# Wales for Christmas



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

A new dog without a pet passport means we can't go to Germany for Christmas.

If we stay in Ireland we will only come home.

We want to walk, mountain bike and beautiful scenery. So we are thinking Wales.

No we just need your suggestion for a nice site, open all year and with hardstandings close to a village with decent pub.

Not committed to Wales anywhere in the UK would do fine but less driving in wales.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

We stayed at a CL in the Elan Valley near Rhayader in Mid Wales, it was just what you are looking for but not sure it is open all year. There were other sites around the town tho


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

" Wales for Christmas "

We normally have Turkey :lol: 

Loddy


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

>> Wales for Christmas

We can never manage a whole one.


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.gatewaycaravanpark.com/

open all year, lovely clubhouse, no noise after 10.30. Good food.
Used by the Caravan club centres for rallies.
Easy access from M4, gower and brecon easy drive.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

loddy said:


> " Wales for Christmas "
> 
> We normally have Turkey :lol:
> 
> Loddy


bugger


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> >> Wales for Christmas
> 
> We can never manage a whole one.


and again.

never on time,


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

hilldweller said:


> >> Wales for Christmas
> 
> We can never manage a whole one.


Aye, you are funny but illiterate.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

There is a site just outside Barmouth, on the coast. Open all year. Nice walk into the town and along the beach.
Brian


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

jams101 said:


> Aye, you are funny but illiterate.


Talk about a tough audience, I normally get a whale of a laugh with that one.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

jams101 said:


> hilldweller said:
> 
> 
> > >> Wales for Christmas
> ...


very harsh, I thought............. :roll:


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

bandaid said:


> jams101 said:
> 
> 
> > hilldweller said:
> ...


Maybe not up the Russell Brand and Jonathon Woss standard though.....no offence was intended


----------

